# VACCINE SEMINAR Drs. W. Jean Dodds & Ronald Schultz



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*San Diego Pet Vaccination Seminar with Drs. W. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz*​ 


A vaccine seminar will be held in San Diego, California on March 28, 2010, and world-renowned veterinary vaccine research scientists, Drs. W. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz, will be the featured speakers at this all-day event. More information on the seminar can be found at http://www.petseminar.org/ .​ 

*New Website Design & Facebook Page*​


The Rabies Challenge Fund website has been completely redesigned www.RabiesChallengeFund.org and important vaccine data for pet owners has been added. The RCF has also joined the Facebook community http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Rabies-Challenge-Fund/119106981159?v=wall&ref=ts , where vaccine data is posted under "Discussions."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*6 Continuing Education Units for Dog Trainers*

Drs. W. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz Vaccine Seminar March 28th in San Diego, CA to benefit The Rabies Challenge Fund has just been certified to give* 6 CCPDT Continuing Education Units to dog trainers. *Learn more at http://www.dogs4dogs.com/seminar .


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It really would be great if these guys would consider doing a seminar in the Southeast - like in Asheville! :-\"


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

We had Dr. Dodds for the 1998 bouvier national specialty. Really changed how I managed our dogs. After that seminar, I tossed out the vaccines for our adult dogs. You might be able to work through a local club or group to sponsor a seminar.

Terrasita


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> We had Dr. Dodds for the 1998 bouvier national specialty. Really changed how I managed our dogs. After that seminar, I tossed out the vaccines for our adult dogs. You might be able to work through a local club or group to sponsor a seminar.
> 
> Terrasita


I would actually drive down to San Diego if I didn't have plans to be on the Right Coast at the end of March.

Our club helped (in our small way) to fund her study http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Extend that "right coast" visit to the end of April! :grin:


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

I attended this seminar 2 years ago & it was fantastic. I *highly* recommend it!
Even if you can't attend, Dr. Schultz' work is well worth Googling!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> It really would be great if these guys would consider doing a seminar in the Southeast - like in Asheville! :-\"


Kristen,

If a club or group hosted an event in your area, I'm sure they'd go. Both Drs. Dodds and Schultz travel the world to give seminars, Asheville isn't so far.

Kris


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Extend that "right coast" visit to the end of April! :grin:



What happens then? A seminar there?





eta
Oh, duh. I get it. :lol:


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*DVD of The 2010 Safer Pet Vaccination Seminar is available* http://www.dogs4dogs.com/saferpet . Edited by event organizer, Jan Rasmusen, this 1 hour 59 minute DVD contains the live presentation by W. Jean Dodds, DVM. Included is the 2010 Q & A session with Dr. Dodds and vaccine scientist Ronald D. Schultz, PhD, plus footage from the 2009 NE Rabies Challenge Fund Benefit Seminar and audio interview with Dr. Dodds about canine thyroid disease. The DVD comes with a 57-page Program Guide with articles by Dodds and Schultz, plus a year's free subscription to Dogs Naturally Magazine on-line.


----------

